# Sigelei Laisimo F4 360W Box Mod



## Rob Fisher (7/5/18)

Any vendor have the Laisimo F4 in a colour other than black?


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

Haven't seen them in SA apart from the Black ones Buzz has @Rob Fisher .

If you want you can get a black one and lend it to my colleague at work... She has a knack for scraping paint off mods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

What do you plan on housing on the laisimo @Rob Fisher ? I can only think of 1 tank that would look good here


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/18)

Christos said:


> What do you plan on housing on the laisimo @Rob Fisher ? I can only think of 1 tank that would look good here



I got that huge RTA that takes 41ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got that huge RTA that takes 41ml of juice.


I think it's a 41mm diameter tank with a 28ml capacity?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got that huge RTA that takes 41ml of juice.


Noooo @Rob Fisher ! I've been restraining myself for this purchase for a while.... The FOMO!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/18)

Christos said:


> Noooo @Rob Fisher ! I've been restraining myself for this purchase for a while.... The FOMO!



There were a few Germans walking around with them and the FOMO got too great for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anvil (8/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I think it's a 41mm diameter tank with a 28ml capacity?


It is indeed, but the ml capacity is under-stated, I have put a full 30ml bottle in mine with space to spare so I would say 32-35ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

This would be my redpill set up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

